

Inspirational browser startpage - bemmu
http://minimotivation.com/?2

======
teddytruong7
bemmu - this is great, it's my new homepage. just wanted to let you know this
I actually appreciate this. Monetizable or not, you're helping someone.

~~~
bemmu
Sorry to mislead, I didn't actually create this. It's been posted to HN
before, but I decided to repost it as I use it as my own startpage and I
didn't know how else more people would discover it.

